# Rent Allowance- Implications for Landlord?



## rustbucket (18 Jul 2011)

Hi, if this is not the right forum please move accordingly.

Am thinking about renting out a room in the house.

Had someone round the other day and they were enquiring whether I would accept someone with Rent allowance.

I saw on DAFT that some people dont rent out to people on rent allowance.

I am wondering a couple of things

1. Are there any implications for the landlord if renting out to someone on rent allowance? (Tax or otherwise)
2. Does a Landlord have to do anything or notify anyone that he she is renting out (particularly if the person is on rent allowance)
3. Why would someone not wish to rent a room out to someone under this scheme?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## lionstour (18 Jul 2011)

rustbucket said:


> Hi, if this is not the right forum please move accordingly.
> 
> 1. Are there any implications for the landlord if renting out to someone on rent allowance? (Tax or otherwise)


 
No more implications than renting it to someone not on Rent Allowance



rustbucket said:


> 2. Does a Landlord have to do anything or notify anyone that he she is renting out (particularly if the person is on rent allowance)


 
Register with PTRB other than that no. And social welfare. 




rustbucket said:


> 3. Why would someone not wish to rent a room out to someone under this scheme?


 
people feel RA tenants might be less reliable.


----------



## rustbucket (18 Jul 2011)

Hi Lionstour Just checked Citizens Info

Apparently I dont need to register with PRTB as it would fall under Rent a room scheme

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/housing/owning_a_home/home_owners/rent_a_room_scheme.html

Because I dont have to register, will this mean that someone entitled to Rent Allowance cant rent from me?


----------



## gipimann (18 Jul 2011)

There is currently no requirement for a property rented to a person applying for Rent Supplement to be registered with the PRTB.

The fact that you don't have to register with PRTB doesn't mean you can't accept a Rent Supplement tenant.


----------



## lionstour (18 Jul 2011)

gipimann said:


> There is currently no requirement for a property rented to a person applying for Rent Supplement to be registered with the PRTB.
> 
> The fact that you don't have to register with PRTB doesn't mean you can't accept a Rent Supplement tenant.


 
Ah yea the OP is renting a room out, not a full house.


----------



## lionstour (18 Jul 2011)

rustbucket said:


> Hi Lionstour Just checked Citizens Info
> 
> Apparently I dont need to register with PRTB as it would fall under Rent a room scheme
> 
> ...


 
Yea i misread you op.  Your renting a room, so no need to register with PRTB


----------



## rustbucket (19 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jetblue (19 Jul 2011)

Does the SW/Hse require a tenant agreement before granting rent allowance/supplement? 
What do rent-a-roomers do regarding tenant agreements?


----------

